

Rise of the machines - pliny
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21650526-artificial-intelligence-scares-peopleexcessively-so-rise-machines

======
irickt
There's a companion opinion piece
[http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21650543-powerful-
comp...](http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21650543-powerful-computers-
will-reshape-humanitys-future-how-ensure-promise-outweighs)

